# Hadrians Wall with the Motorhome



## florenceoccupation (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, am thinking about walking part or all of Hadrians Wall using the motorhome as a base this summer. We have never done this before, having only used the motorhome as a base for circular walks around wherever we are staying. 

Has anybody completed this walk before and can offer any advice? or any advice generally on using your motorhome as a base for long treks, in terms of logistics, such as, do you park the night before, walk, bus back to site then move o n the same day??? etc etc. 

Thanks in anticipation. 

Anita


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Anita, I did the walk a few years ago with 3 friends and my wife supported in motorhome. So we slept in van and the other guys did B&B's.
Not sure how you'd manage if you're both doing the walking. I think it would be difficult to rely on public transport as some of the route is pretty much off the beaten track.
Mmmmm tricky, I'll have to give this a bit more thought :? 

Steve.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

In the summer, there is a dedicated bus service that runs as close to the Wall as is possible. I do not have any details but Mr google should provide the answer.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I intend to walk the Wall one day, and "Pilchards" a fellow member of MHF kindly wrote the following to help me (they are his words, not mine, and all thanks are to him):-

"If you choose to go between April and October you can use the Hadrians wall bus number AD122 which goes between Carlisle & Newcastle, regular service with stops all along the route using the military road close to the wall.

Of cause this time of year you will get the other tourists and a shortage of camp pitches but better chance of decent weather.

If you plan to go any time different from above (like we did) you will only have the local buses to use which are still quite regular but only go along the A69 and call in at only the big towns.

We compensated this by doing circular routes and thanks to the help of campsite owners who gave us a lift. Also weather could be bad, fortunately we had a brilliant week.

Best thing though was hardly anybody else walking, only on the night of the light up of beacons.

Before we went I spent time on computer and got all the bus times and railtimes I might need also all the campsites (I phoned them up week before to confirm they were open). I planned my route out on a mapping system which works out all distances but what I also did which you might find handy is if you don't have the specific Ordnance maps to hand which I didn't you can go to the library and take out for 3 weeks, taking them with you and return went you get back. I have done this a lot and it saves buying them all the time.

Pilchards Itinery 
Day 1
Campsite Hillside Farm Boustead Hill CA5 6AA 
Walk out of campsite to wall and go to Bownes on Solway back along other footpaths. No wall here just big bank and ditch.

Day 2 
Lift in to Carlisle, look around and walk back out along the river and along wall route. No wall here just big bank and ditch.

Day 3 
Drive to Brampton , look around and on to campsite Stonewalls Laversdale, CA6 4PJ

Day 4 
Walk out onto wall and go to Lanercost Priory back into Brampton and get bus 94back to town. some wall and ditch.

Day 5 
Walk back towards Carlisle and get bus 94 back to Laversdale.

Day 6 
Drive to Gilsland early and walk back towards Brampton circular route using other paths then on to Haltwhistle campsite Seldon Seen, Ne49 0NE wall and ruins. This is where we saw it lit up.

Day 7 & 8
Drove north to car park on wall and walked circular walks to Housesteads and back towards greenhead. Lots of hills and quite long days here but the scenery is excellent and made up for it. Lots of wall and ruins.

Day 8
On to Chesters Hill fort, worth visiting and then onto campsite Greencarts Farm Humshaugh, [/B]NE46 4BW.

Day 9
Out onto wall path and back towards Housesteads and back to site. Wall and ruins.

Day 9
Cycled along to Heddon on wall lift back by farmer. The wall is on the site of the military road and is very long and straight, no wall & no bus this is why we cycled.

Day 10
Drove to heddon and parked in town free by shops then walked down to the Tyne and followed into Newcastle and got the bus back. On to campsite at South Shields Lizard lane caravan park (not really recommended for price.)

Day 11
Walked along coastal path into newcastle and got the bus back. 
Drive back home

Apart from the last campsite the others have only a few EHU's but are great sites and well placed for the wall. It was quite hard work but we did have time in the late afternoons for relaxing. If you were thinking of going for short period I would recomend going to the Housesteads area and going west towards level with Haltwhistle."

If you need any more information I recommend you 'PM' Pilchards direct as he seems a thoroughly nice guy.


----------



## florenceoccupation (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies so far. 

We would be a family 'walking the wall', without a dedicated supporting driver, so any further advice or thoughts would be much appreciated. I don't know if perhaps we may be able to camp on site, leave am and park in National Trust etc. car parks, walk the wall for day, return on AD122 bus, then drive onto next campsite for the night???? 

Hmmmm, seems like a lot more planning than I had originally thought. But I guess the fun's in the planning too.  

Anita


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i think hurricane smith has given all you should need but this is a good site one you've reg you can print off almost O S standard map's
http://www.walkhighlands.co.uk/maps/?sid=586ccd17c8bd9d0ad08deb7a8ab5a338


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I was looking at doing support driver as Brians Daughter is still going but l was hoping to wildcamp it need to look into it a bit more does anyone know if wildcamp possible as campsites to pricey


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.hadrian-guide.co.uk/ I have just received this and wondered if it is any help to you x


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

We have used this site http://www.hadrianswallcampsite.co.uk/
Couple of nice pubs close by one at Twice Brewed and the other west of the camp site but I cant remember the name
You can get a multi day ticket for the bus so could get the first bus of the day to where you want to walk from and get one back to camp site when you have walk as far as you want for the day


----------

